# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات اليوم 02-12-2014 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 02-12-2014 والقنوات الناقلة لها  Football on TV EMU available 
(Tuesday 02.XII.2014 (GMT+1  Spain- Copa del Rey Real Madrid Vs Cornella 19:00
ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2  England -Premier League Leisester City Vs Liverpool 19:45
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat  Manchester United Vs Stock City 19:45
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band  Italian Cup Lazio Vs Varese 15:00
RAI3
-Hotbird 13°E-10992 V 27500 -FTA ( Possible Seca  Sassuolo Vs Pescara 17:00
Rai Sport1
-Hotbird 13°E-11804 V 27500 -FTA ( Possible Seca  Hellas Verona Vs Perugia 20:00
Rai Sport1
-Hotbird 13°E-11804 V 27500 -FTA ( Possible Seca  Tureky Cup Konyaspor Vs Giresunspor 12:30
A Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss
A Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss  Istanbul Basaksehir Vs Ankaragucu 14:45
A Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss
A Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss  Akhisar Vs Manisaspor 17:00
A Haber
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW (Digiturk
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E-11883 V 4800 -FTA/Biss
A Haber HD
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss  Fenerbhce Vs Kayserispor 18:30
ATV Turkey
-Turksat 42°E -12054 H 27500 -FTA
- Eutelsat 7°E -11678 H 30000-CW (DigiTurk
ATV HD
-Turksat 42°E -12054 H 27500-FTA  German Regionalliga-Sudwest Kikckers Offenbach Vs Wormatia 19:15
Sport 1 Germany
-Astra 19.2°E -12480 V 27500 -FTA

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك على المتابعة*

----------

